# Pimp my Ride!!



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I don't mean real bad. It's not like HuggyBear is about to hop out and start bitch slappin some who's while he sees whats goin down before the fuzz gets there.

But if you are into stock appearance, don't read the 2nd half of the post.

One year ago I got a 69 GTO. It left the factory as a real matador red, black interior 242 GTO with console automatic and black vinyl top.

It was a basket case in the early 90s and the previous owner got it and did an amateur home based frame off. 

It lost the vinyl top, was converted to a 4 speed, and has a non original block built to raiii specs.





































stop reading now and do not go to my reply for the rest of the post if you are die hard resto, factory original overspray type.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking of replacing the vinyl, but is was cheaper and easier to do judge graphics. Yeah, its a clone. call it a judge stunt double, I put 4000 miles on it in the past year. show me another real 40 year old gto getting driven that much, let alone a judge.

Little functional touches include getting the parking brake light indicator, backup lights, gauge lights, heater/blower/vacuum controls and lighter working and getting a nicely adjusted advance and vacuum advance set up. I finally got the horn starightend out and working and the speedo is accurate now too.

Most of the rest was cosmetic under the hood and exterior personal pimping touches. Check out the awesome mega sound system as well. Ker-chunk!























































of course it needed bigger rear wheels




























and , after trying some other stuff out, i had to go this route under the hood. i like it better looks wise, and the little knob under the steering column makes the interior










I hope to get the ac going for the summer, that about sums up the year.
the big parts like ram air pans are hard to take, but its the little lighter elements, senders, bulbs, etc. that all add up and nickle and dime you for some surprisingly large amounts if you ever add them all up. so don't.

The end result is supposed to be what you saw on the road in the 70s and 80s when the new muscle car era was over, then current factory performance sucked, and these old cars were the ticket. Performance picked up in the second half of the 80s, prices started going up on classic muscle, and you dont see them around all the time like this anymore.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! You drilled holes in your hood??!!??


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I did. I also had to remove sub hood pieces to fit the upper RA hood pan. 

I did give fair warning about reading the second half.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the pinned look. In fact, I've been planning on doing that to mine too. Just haven't got around to it. What brand did you use? I know some of the kits, the round plates seem quite thin......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was actually relieved. I envisioned it laying on the ground with 20" wheels and black binders in the wheel wells. 
I think Rukee was just yanking your chain, not passing "judge"ment...:lol:
Nice to have it detailed and everything working. I like the RA cleaner...:cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I pimped/cloned my ride too(see avatar), same say I went a tad over the top....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks good and is period correct for the early 70s, my 67 has a b-body 69 400 engine, a th350 tranny (was factory 4 speed) and a chevelle 12 bolt. I enjoy it as much as my numbers matching 66.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks good, enjoy!


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> I like the pinned look. In fact, I've been planning on doing that to mine too. Just haven't got around to it. What brand did you use? I know some of the kits, the round plates seem quite thin......


I used a set for a 70 chevelle. consider something similar, all the parts are nice, although I would have preferred slightly longer cables and pins. It is a very close fit.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They do look good.....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's ironic how much I don't like the A/C equipment with the Ram Air stuff. Yet, I was planning on doing the same exact thing to my car. Hmmmm. 

I also prefer the hood tach, scoops and spoiler the same color as the car. The 68 and 69 gtos had something no other car from that era had......color coded bumpers. Endura bumper painted to match the car was a visionary change that extended to hood tachs, spoilers, mirrors and other body-mounted accessories. All cars today have these body color-painted accessories. I think that's an important milestone for this era/car. I wouldn't paint them a different color.

I don't mean to be raggin your ride RA3. It's nice for sure. :cheers


----------

